# I need some help with my JBJ 12 gallon Nano Cube DX



## naruto420 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi I bought a JBJ 12 gallon Nano Cube DX a while ago. I am finally setting it up. I have the 2 x 24 watt compact bulbs. I want to set it up for a live planted tank but I dont know if the bulbs are for fresh or salt water. They seem very blue to me. On the box it shows a planted aquarium and a reef tank. Ive looked all over the box to find out what type of tank setup it is for but that was a dead end. On the blubs it says: PL-24W/110V 10,000K. When the lights are on the upper portion of the bulb is blue while the lower portion is white. Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

They are 50/50 bulbs that are half actinic and half 10,000K. You're best off replacing them with bulbs that are more suited for planted aquaria such as 6,700k or full 10,000k.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's some 6500K bulbs for it:

http://www.petsolutions.com/12+G+Nano+Cube-I-92412032-I-C-40001913-C-.aspx

Heck, they're $19.99 each!!!!!!!


----------

